# iSCSI with NetApp target



## furio (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,

I'm puzzled with NetApp's iSCSI setup, since I need to choose ostype for both the LUN and iscsi initiator, and the supported ones are: solaris, vld, windows, hpux, aix, linux, netware, vmware, windows_gpt, windows_2008, openvms, xen, hyper_v and snapshots. 

Which one should I choose for FreeBSD?

It's an FAS2020 with Data ONTAP 7.3.1, and I'm running FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p10.

Thank you.


----------

